# Buying Food for First Time



## Quills&Bills (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi

So Im starting to run out of food for my two hedgies; 3 yr old and 10 month old females. I got them on Saturday and the food that was provided with them isnt good at all. Here is the list of food the previous owners were feeding them:
-Eukanuba Adult chicken formula dry cat food  
-Vita Exotics Hedgie Formula :x 
- Ultera bites  
- Ecotrition Veggie Puffs :roll: 
-Crickets and Mealworms  
-Sunseed Advanced Formua Multivitamin for small animals :? 
-and a list of some fruits and veggies they like: banana, sweet potato  

I threw away the Ultra Bites and give them very small amounts of hedgie formula mixed in w/ primarily Eukanuba cat food. The Eukanuba is running out and Im going to the store tonight to buy a brand of dry cat food listed on the HHC forum list. I think i will buy one bag of Eukannuba and one bag of Blue Buffalo or Natural Balance, that way they can have their old food and new food mixed. (I know the progression chart for switching foods: week 1: 1/4 new food 3/4 old food). The question I have is what else should I add in their diet to give them a better one from what they were eating? As well as the dry cat food I have been giving them about 3 mealworms and 1 cricket a night each. Also some sweet potato baby formula or banana on occasion. So that covers their main cat food, a fruit or veggie, and insects as a treat.

What could I buy to gradually switch them to a healthier diet or do you think I am doing alright? Since I have had them they seem to be doing pretty goodl. It has been almost a week now. 
( They are very healthy from my own observances and info. from the other previous owners)

They seem to like the Eukanuba cat food but not the Vita exotics hedgie :x , which I need to eliminate as well. The fruit is a hit or miss but they love the crickets and mealworms, I dont give them many though. they also seem to drink about a cup of water between the 2 each day as well.

also what is up with the sunseed multivitamin they gave me?


----------



## hedgiegurl16 (Jul 14, 2011)

you could also give them super worms cause they have lots of protien but don't give them to much because worms have lots of fat so only give them a little bit every day


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i would give more crickets.. they are low in fat and good for hedgie, my Norma loves them so i give her a few every night.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

This is going to be a long post... I ramble on :roll: .

I can't tell if you plan to keep feeding Eukanuba or not... But that food has by-products and corn, which isn't good for hedgies. The fat is also too high, unless they run a lot. But if I remember correctly, you only have one wheel, so they'd have to share, so you'll want a lower fat food.

Eukanuba:
Contains chicken, chicken by-product meal, corn meal, corn grits, animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), dried beet pulp, dried egg product, natural flavor, sodium bisulfate, fish oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), potassium chloride, dl-methionine, fructooligosaccharides, brewer's dried yeast, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, ascorbic acid, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), inositol, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, zinc oxide, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, cobalt carbonate, salt and rosemary extract

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 34.0%, Crude Fat (min) 21.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 2.5%, Moisture (max) 10.0%, Ash (max) 7.0%, Magnesium (max) 0.1%, Vitamin E (min) 250 IU/kg, Taurine (min) 0.16%, Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 1.4%, Omega-3 Fatty acids (min) 0.28%

--------------------------------------

They are both older, so you'll want to feed a food lower in fat *(10-15%)*.

For a mix, I like to mix different flavors together. This is my most recent one, and the one I will be sticking with.

*First Food (Turkey):*
Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato Recipe Cat Food
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Whole Potatoes, Oatmeal, Peas

*Second Food (Chicken):*
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula Cat Food
Protein: 28%
Fat: 9%
Fiber: 8.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Third Food (Duck):*
Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato Recipe Cat Food
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Duck, Pea Protein, Oatmeal, Peas, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Fourth Food (for extra fat):* _Tons of meat in this one  _
Blue Buffalo Finicky Feast Chicken & Turkey Recipe Adult Cat Food
Protein: 32%
Fat: 16%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal

If I had to pick two, I'd say go with the first two I listed. They are both low in fat, have good ingredients, different flavors, and the Weight Control is high in fiber which = nice poops 

Whatever food you choose to buy, make sure the protein isn't higher then 34%. I personally like to stick to 32% and under. Make sure the fat is under 15%, and there is no corn, wheat or animal by-products.

For extra treats, read here:
http://www.hedgehogheadquarters.com/secure/treats.htm

*Here's a list of dry cat foods that I wrote up that I'm okay with feeding: Most of them aren't on the Dry Cat Food List, but they are really good to feed.*

Dry Cat Foods

*Authority Sensitive Solutions Cat Food*
Protein: 33%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 5%
First 5: Turkey, Turkey Meal, Brewers Rice, Oat Groats, Salmon Meal

*Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato Recipe Cat Food*
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Duck, Pea Protein, Oatmeal, Peas, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato Recipe Cat Food*
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Whole Potatoes, Oatmeal, Peas

*Blue Buffalo Finicky Feast Chicken & Turkey Recipe Adult Cat Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 16%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal

*Blue Buffalo Healthy Aging Mature Chicken & Brown Rice*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Debonded Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley

*Blue Buffalo Indoor Health Adult Chicken & Brown Rice*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Blue Buffalo Sensitive Stomach Adult Chicken & Brown Rice*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 16%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley

*Blue Buffalo Spa Select Adult Indoor Cat Dry Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Barley, Fish Meal, Oatmeal

*Blue Buffalo Spa Select Mature Cat Dry Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley

*Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula Cat Food*
Protein: 28%
Fat: 9%
Fiber: 8.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*By Nature Organics Chicken Formula Adult Cat Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Ground Barley, Organic Ground Oats, Organic Brown Rice

*Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul Adult Cat Light*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 9%
Fiber: 8%
First 5: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Turkey Meal, Powdered Cellulose

*Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul Senior Cat Hairball*
Protein: 30%
Fat: 13%
Fiber: 8%
First 5: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Turkey Meal, White Rice

*Innova Low Fat Adult* 
Protein: 32%
Fat: 8%
Fiber: 5%
First 5: Turkey, Chicken, Barley, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal

*Purina One Beyond Chicken & Whole Oat Meal*
Protein: 33%
Fat: 14%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Soybean Meal, Whole Barley

*Simply Nourish Indoor Cat Food Turkey & Oatmeal Recipe*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 10%
Fiber: 5%
First 5: Turkey, Turkey Meal, Oatmeal, Rice Flour, Dried Chicken


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Also in response to the super worms...be careful with them! They are good for hedgies and will provide that extra fat and fiber and what not, but I'm pretty sure you gotta chop their heads off otherwise the might bite your hedgie on the way down :shock: or so I've heard. Which doesn't sound pleasant. Another option would just be to gut load normal mealies too! And crickets are really good since they are low in fat! They're just a little harder to feed since they jump... :?


----------



## Quills&Bills (Jul 10, 2011)

thnx to everyone for respnding, it has been a great help. Im will feed them more crickets, panda thank you. Canadian thanks for the detailed info, awesome list you put together  . 

In regards to a few othert things:

-Does anyone know about the Sunssed multivitamin formula they gave me? it is a small liquid bottle that you put in small animals water ( just a drop or two). it is orange flavored and the bottle reads that it as vitamin supplements.

-Also in regards to canadien's question as to if I am still giving them Eukanuba cat food. I am for the time being until I gradually switch them off to Blue Buffalo. I dont want to just stop giving it to them and switch their foods as it may upset the stomach and diet to quickly. I using the chart on how to switch from one food to another (week 1: 1/4 new food, 3/4 old food)

Does any one have suggestions on veggies or fruit and about how much do you give a night or weekly?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as you're feeding good quality cat food you don't need the vitamins. I wouldn't feed them, with them in the water your hedgie might drink less water.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

With the fruits/veggies, there's a list of safe fruits/veggies here - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie I give Lily a tablespoon of mixed baby food each night that has several veggies, a fruit, and a meat in it. You'll want to introduce new ones one at a time though. With veggies, if they're resistant to trying them at all, it sometimes helps to mix them with a meat baby food or wet cat food.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

You are welcome  I am glad everyone here was able to pitch in and give some of their own advice to your questions. It really can be confusing trying to figure out a good diet for our hedgies, I too have asked and am only just now getting a plan set for Norma as well.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> *First Food (Turkey):*
> Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato Recipe Cat Food
> Protein: 30%
> Fat: 12%
> ...


  I just want to say im in love with this food as well as my hedgie! It is so good for them too


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> *Fourth Food (for extra fat):* _Tons of meat in this one  _
> Blue Buffalo Finicky Feast Chicken & Turkey Recipe Adult Cat Food
> Protein: 32%
> Fat: 16%
> ...


I noticed this one had Menhaden Fish Meal inside...correct me if im wrong but I have read that hedgehogs were not supposed to have fish...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > *Fourth Food (for extra fat):* _Tons of meat in this one  _
> ...


I have read quiet a few people feeding some cooked fish and cat foods with fish in it. The usual reason its avoided is the same as any other pet. Stinky Poop


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

It's ok for them to have fish, but it can cause stinky poop. I've never had a problem feeding this food, probably because there's a lot more turkey and chicken then fish in the food.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> It's ok for them to have fish, but it can cause stinky poop. I've never had a problem feeding this food, probably because there's a lot more turkey and chicken then fish in the food.


Alrighty then... I must try feeding Teddy some fish now


----------

